# Breakfast



## bellaru (Feb 2, 2017)

A couple of poached eggs on toast
145' for 50min
They where delicious.
 I think next time I'll shorten the time or temperature a bit. I was going for more of a runny poached egg but most of the egg white cooked and stuck to the shell. From what I read the egg white cooks at two separate parts, some sticks and some doesn't stick. It was mostly yolk in the end.













IMG_0100.JPG



__ bellaru
__ Feb 2, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

It sure looks good from here.

Al


----------



## phil brown (Feb 18, 2017)

Did you bag the eggs or cook them directly in the water?  I found that the amount of white that sticks and cooks is reduced when I put them directly in the water bath.

BTW, this method makes Eggs Benny a snap.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Phil Brown said:


> Did you bag the eggs or cook them directly in the water?  I found that the amount of white that sticks and cooks is reduced when I put them directly in the water bath.
> 
> BTW, this method makes Eggs Benny a snap.



I've done them both ways but haven't checked or noticed the difference. I'll pay more attention next time. I've been bagging them lately so they don't bounce around in the pot. 
I thought maybe it had to do with the age of the eggs, I know older eggs make better hard boiled eggs. Usually easier to peel.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2017)

When doing soft boiled, hard boiled if you add 2 tablespoon of white vinegar to the water you will get better results when peeling. It also help when doing poached eggs traditionally. 

I have seen this mentioned for Sous Vide eggs also. Depending on the amount of water you may need more vinegar.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> When doing soft boiled, hard boiled if you add 2 tablespoon of white vinegar to the water you will get better results when peeling. It also help when doing poached eggs traditionally.
> 
> I have seen this mentioned for Sous Vide eggs also. Depending on the amount of water you may need more vinegar.



 Can you add stuff to the water when SV? 
 Do you think that would have an affect on the machine?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Can you add stuff to the water when SV?
> Do you think that would have an affect on the machine?



Several site recommend running vinegar in your Sous Vide water to clean the unit and or to remove hard water deposits. I believe chef steps has an article or two. 

As usual probably best to consult the manufacturer too.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Several site recommend running vinegar in your Sous Vide water to clean the unit and or to remove hard water deposits. I believe chef steps has an article or two.
> 
> As usual probably best to consult the manufacturer too.



That makes since. I was wondering how you would clean and descale it. 
I'll look into it, thanks


----------



## b-one (Feb 18, 2017)

Man that's tasty looking,a load of crispy hash browns and I could eat that every meal!:drool


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 18, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> A couple of poached eggs on toast
> 145' for 50min


If you are looking for poached eggs, try using fresh, large, AA eggs, at 143° for 1 hour, works great for us. Run under cold water or place in a bowl of ice water for a short time before cracking.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 18, 2017)

Post removed. I didn't realize this was in the sous-vide section.


----------

